# Comment avoir une confirmation de lecture dans 'Mail'



## canada4000 (23 Juillet 2010)

Salut ,

j'Aimerais savoir comment avoir une confirmation de lecture dans ''mail'' , c'est a dire dans le courrier ...

S'il vous plait, laissez moi savoir.

Merci!


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Juillet 2010)

Thème de ce forum... "*iMac Intel Conseils et aide technique pour iMac avec processeur Intel (Core Duo et Core 2 Duo)*." (c'est écrit plus haut) rien à voir avec cette question. On bouge.


----------

